# In Progress



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 30, 2014)

Here's a stabilized apple double reed in progress. Gotta do some more sanding, and decide whether to keep the insert the way it is or do some re shaping. ABW insert sleeved with a piece of apple, along with a DIW band. Should finish this one up in the next day or two, along with the matching pot call.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Really like the applewood .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 30, 2014)

Some real nice figure in the barrel (not sure if that is proper call lingo)


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes, Tom... There is some great figure in that piece (and yes, barrel is the correct term). Wish I could get a decent picture of it. Maybe once I get some finish on it, I'll spend some time with the macro lens instead of my iPhone. 

I redid the insert this evening, and will get it finished tomorrow probably. Nice thing about sleeving the tone board is that I can change the exterior if I'm not happy without going through and having to cut, file, sand, and tune another.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 13, 2014)

Switched things up a little... tuned it in single reed, changed the insert up a bit, and got a finish on it today. Big thanks to @NYWoodturner for the assist on this one.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 13, 2014)

Great looking call!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 13, 2014)

Jonathan that call looks amazing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks Scott. It turned beautifully. It's so frikkin humid here, I couldn't get a decent CA finish on it (I assume that's the issue...). So, I tried tru oil on it after seeing how great it looked on the knife that Tom made me. Just hope @Andrew M likes it as much as I do :)


----------



## Molokai (Jul 13, 2014)

Apple wood looks amazing. Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Andrew M (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks great! Can't wait to hear it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice work on this call Jonathan. Applewood has some nice figure in it. I just made a couple of pens out of applewood and I really like working with it. Show us the set when you get it finished.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 13, 2014)

The whole set

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 13, 2014)

WOW... and that pretty much sums it up. You didn't leave much room for improvement there pal...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Andrew M (Jul 13, 2014)

I can't wait to get these works of art on the mail. You need to show a picture of the back side of that pot call.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 13, 2014)

Here's the back.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## dbroswoods (Jul 13, 2014)

Great looking set of calls JR!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 16, 2014)

Holy Cow Jonathan - Those are awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

